
Hundreds of Scientists Have Published Evidence Countering Man-Made Global Warming - gibsonf1
http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/news_press_release,176495.shtml
======
rms
The Hudson Institute = right wing think tank = press release from them is
meaningless.

Just as long as these guys don't get as much power as the PNAC did, we'll be
fine.

~~~
aswanson
The PNAC. I still cannot get over them. A perfect storm they rode, in plain
sight, documented. Unbelievable.

~~~
rms
I find it unbelievable that a bunch of guys whose job was to sit around and
write papers were able to hijack the USA and destroy Iraq.

~~~
aswanson
Also unbelievable was the level of mind control that the public was amenable
to. The media cheerleading, people screaming, "Shut up! Support your troops!"
All the predictions the objectors had came true, and yet a large segment of
the population is still drinking the Kool Aid. Scary.

------
queensnake
Oh, come on, don't turn this into a general news site. Save that for Reddit or
something.

~~~
gibsonf1
The idea that Global Warming may not be human caused is a radical idea these
days, completely non politically correct and disruptive - hence a good
candidate for YC news. I don't know anything about the source of this release,
but I have read now at least 10+ scientific articles with evidence on the
likeliest cause of warming being the Sun, especially given the fact that all
the planets in the Solar system are also warming up at the same time (as
reported by NASA), and the fact that this pattern has occurred in the past
countless times.

~~~
rms
from what journals?

~~~
gibsonf1
From the journal Nature:
<http://cc.oulu.fi/%7Eusoskin/personal/nature02995.pdf>

Quotes from Scafetta, N., and B. J. West, 2006. Phenomenological solar
contribution to the 1900-2000 global surface warming. Geophysical Research
Letters, doi: 1029/2005GL025539.
[http://www.worldclimatereport.com/index.php/2006/03/21/solar...](http://www.worldclimatereport.com/index.php/2006/03/21/solar-
warming/)

An article from the Telegraph citing some scientists involved in the new Solar
findings:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2004/07...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2004/07/18/wsun18.xml)

~~~
brlewis
From the Nature piece: "Solar variability is unlikely to have been the
dominant cause of the strong warming during the past three decades."

About Scarletta and West: "However, they emphasized that their findings do not
argue against the basic theory that significant global warming is occurring
because of carbon dioxide and other "greenhouse" gases."
<http://www.dukenews.duke.edu/2005/09/sunwarm.html>

The Telegraph article is vague. That's an example of why rms asked for
journals.

------
aswanson
This is just flame fuel. We don't need to go there.

~~~
omouse
Agreed, hopefully an editor removes it soon...and submits it to Reddit to gain
some karma!

------
jrcapa
If press release from this right wing institute is meaningless, then I may
also say that the New York Times and Time magazine are left wing think thanks
and no information from them should be trusted.

------
jgamman
in other news, 1000's of professional climatologists have amassed 10's of
1000's of peer-reviewed literature that is consistent with anthropogenic
enhanced warming. oh how can i decide who to trust in this crazy world?!!
won't someone please just tell me the answer, preferably one that is simple
and just plain common sense? i promise i'll believe you if it seems plausible
and means i don't have to change the way i view the world...

~~~
jrcapa
one solar explosion affects the earth more than all mankind could ever do.

